# My latest project... Faux Finishing



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Here are a couple pics from my almost completed latest project. On this job I was hired to paint and then decorative paint this entire 7800 sf home. This is some of the finishes in this home. I even fauxed all the woodwork. It is distressed and antiqued with 4 layers of glazing.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Awsome! ...I would love to see this in person. Do you do all the base coats or do you work with another painting contractor. How long have you been doing this?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

That's really amazing. I'm curious as to the price tag. Has to take a long long time. :thumbup:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

I am a 2 person business, I own it and have one extreamly great painter. I have been doing this type of work for about 17 years and have been painting for 22 this year. I have been on this job for 6 months and without totalling out the balance of the job the price tag on this one was $107K. I will be done with this one in about 2 weeks and at that point I start one bigger and taller with 28 foot ceilings in areas of the house.

Rob


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

FoilEffects said:


> I am a 2 person business, I own it and have one extreamly great painter. I have been doing this type of work for about 17 years and have been painting for 22 this year. I have been on this job for 6 months and without totalling out the balance of the job the price tag on this one was $107K. I will be done with this one in about 2 weeks and at that point I start one bigger and taller with 28 foot ceilings in areas of the house.
> 
> Rob


Have you been busy with this type of work for the past 17 years? Did you have any professional training in foil?


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

My grandfather had a worker (Italian) who trained me after my 5th year in the painting trade. When I went out on my own I decided to take what he taught me and just add to it. When I started doing faux everything was OIL (Yuck!). For about 3 years I traded in my wall painting skill for cabinets and furniture which I still do today. In 1997 or 1998 I cannot remember I was introduced to Faux Effects by a friend who had just took a class. The products were waterbased but in many cases acted like the oil I was used to using. I took my first class and loved each and every minute of it since I was a kid.
As for foil, never took a class. I taught myself as honestly it is not rocket science. I got into selling the foils so I did not have to pay full price for the foil. Foils for the most part are pretty simple but you can get very dramatic effects such as the one below. That is 4 colors of foil, glazed over the top.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

None of this is rocket science. On these forums I have tried to get straight painters to learn these techniques because it expands your business instantly and the money is better with less work. But.....for whatever reason most dont want too or think they cant when in reality "straight" painters make the best decorative painters. You already understand prep and the science of coatings when most of these DIY that take a week long class and start doing finishes at $10 a sq ft. have not a clue as to surface prep and learn the hard way. 
And Rob will tell you that some of what we do as finishes can bring in $100-$200 an hr. and more. So I ask myself why you guys would rather talk about door hangers and yard signs? This aint rocket science.


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

In all honesty I have no idea how a accountant can become a faux finisher after a week long class. But they do! Painters make the very finest faux finishers and are very very easy to train. Painters have a true understanding of paint, dry times, prep, primer and all aspects of making it bond. The problem with today faux finishers as that there is no art to this anymore. Anyone is led to belive that they can become a faux finisher when in all reality painting should be a key prerequiset to becoming a faux finisher.
I have done restoration, plastering, carpentry, painting and faux finishing. I have worked on well over 75 Church restorations and have a true understanding of my trade and also understanding other contractors trades that come before me. I think when you are doing faux that knowing the tradesmans before you jobs is important as your client is paying you huge amounts of money to assure a proper job. If things from the contractor before you needs fixed it is your responsibilty to to make sure it gets handled prior to doing your work.
Now onto pay, I have made upward to $500 an hour doing faux. Ceiling medallions are very very very fast for me. I can do a common ceiling medallion in about 20 minutes at a cost of about $175-250 depending on size and finish and normally I get 5 per house. Do the math, faux is MONEY and it will soon become all you do if you are good.

Check out this website www.fauxforum.com, it is a good community and a great place to start. My user name on the site is FauxNut check it out!!!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Roadog said:


> None of this is rocket science. On these forums I have tried to get straight painters to learn these techniques because it expands your business instantly and the money is better with less work. But.....for whatever reason most dont want too or think they cant when in reality "straight" painters make the best decorative painters. You already understand prep and the science of coatings when most of these DIY that take a week long class and start doing finishes at $10 a sq ft. have not a clue as to surface prep and learn the hard way.
> And Rob will tell you that some of what we do as finishes can bring in $100-$200 an hr. and more. So I ask myself why you guys would rather talk about door hangers and yard signs? This aint rocket science.


He Roadog if more and more painters and who ever else did faux's and decorative paint techniques then the real artist in that trade wouldn't be getting the good prices they are currently getting.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Most of it is technique. Its the tools and products. Most of this was done by union trained straight painters 40 years ago, (and still is today on state capitols and big historic jobs). The ones that have a unique niche, muralist and some of the others will always get the money they ask. 
Its no different than straight paint as in some get .75 and hr and some up the street might have higher end clients and get a bunch more. Most home owners think they know how to paint but still hire painters. Most home owners dont even pretend to know decorative finishes, although some try and then we get hired to fix. 
Its not for everyone but is certainly a quick way to expand financially. And i'm more than willing to help anyone in the New England area get started.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Well if you ever are in Maryland and want to train somebody email me! Actually am looking at taking a class or something to get some hands on around somebody who knows. There are some good ones in MD and NJ.


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep...lot of good ones. I used to live in Frederick. I do get down that way on occasion.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

Roadog, i am located in greenwich ct. i would love to pick your brain and watch you do your thing...I have always been quick to learn and think that without any formal training i am pretty good but the faux has never been something i have gone after, but i would love to learn more... If you have any jobs in my area i would love to see you in action...I think you and foil effects are very talented...


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Dincoa......you bet. Next time i'm in that area i'll get in touch. I see you do restoration. Plaster, paint, everything?? send me some contact info at idpaint (at) gmail.com


----------

